# Plum wine



## fivebk (Jul 8, 2009)

Well maybe not quite yet!! The plums on my plum tree are starting to get ripe. Seems like this year they are ripening at different stages, which in away makes it kind of nice not having to pick them all at one time.The tree is completely loaded this year. So far I have picked 2 1/2 five gallon buckets of plums and there is probably another five gallon bucket left on the tree that are still not quite ripe. They are small plums ( dansons I think ), and are very good and sweet!!!!! I plan on turning these into plum wine. Here are some pics of just a few of them.


----------



## Waldo (Jul 9, 2009)

Beautiful plums...What will your recipe be for these?


----------



## fivebk (Jul 9, 2009)

I don't know the exact amount of plums I will be using. I plan on using a fruit press on the plums without cracking the stones and see what I get as far as juice. Here is roughly what I am planning to do.

Plum juice ( amount unknown )
Sugar to 1.085 SG.
Either 2 bottles red grape conc. or 1 box golden raisans
6 tsp. yeast nutrient
3 tsp. yeast energizer
1 1/2 tsp. wine tannin
1/4 tsp K-Meta
Pectic enzyme per instructions
water to 6 1/2 gal
acid blend to .55
1 pkg. red star pasteur red yeast

Combine all ingredients except pectic enzyme and yeast, wait 12hrs and add pectic enzyme, wait an additional 12 hrs. then pitch yeast. 

What do you think?? any changes or corrections?? Should I put skins and stones in a bag and add to primary??

BOB


----------



## First250 (Jul 9, 2009)

They look great! I was impressed with my first plum wine, now just over a year old, and mine werestore- bought plums. Yours are fresh!


I removed the stones and left the skins, but Waldo is the one to ask. From what Ihave read, he makes remarkable wines. Good luck!


----------



## Wade E (Jul 9, 2009)

I would cut them up so that the stones arent in there so you can press awy much better.


----------



## Waldo (Jul 9, 2009)

Looks like a pretty good recipe Bob. I would try and plan on at least 6-8 lbs of plums per gallon of wine. If you go with the upper end and use 8 lbs per gallon you can leave out the raisins too. With the natural tartness of most plums I think you may not have to add any acid blend. I would do as wade suggests too, cut them up and remove the seedprior to pressing and definately add them skins to the must. A little light toast oak at bulk aging will enhance it somewhat too. Good luck with it and keep us appraised of your progress


----------



## fivebk (Jul 12, 2009)

thanks for all the comments and advice

BOB


----------



## fivebk (Aug 4, 2009)

Well, with 2 carboys empty and the plums in the freezer just screaming to get made into wine I started a batch today. All the usuals are in there. will add pectic enzyme in the morning, wait 12 hrs and pitch the yeast

Here are some pics










BOB


----------



## Wade E (Aug 4, 2009)

Those plums looked better then any plum I have ever seen and the color you have extracted from them is absolutely beautiful!


----------



## smokegrub (Aug 5, 2009)

Looks great. I have plums in the freezer and will be doing a plum wine this winter. I look forward to seeing how yours turns out. Good luck!


----------



## Waldo (Aug 5, 2009)

Wooooooooo that looks awesome !!!


----------



## First250 (Aug 6, 2009)

Waldo, 


I just did the first rack on a 2GL batch of plum. Problem is that I used only8 lbs plums (plusone pound of blackberries for the heck of it). Considering your suggestion to Bob-and my preference for a full bodied wine-I would like to make it more full bodied if it is not too late.


At this point, is there anything that you ( or others out there) can recommend? Thanks.


----------



## IQwine (Aug 6, 2009)

WoW ..... It should be a good one


----------



## Waldo (Aug 6, 2009)

First250 said:


> Waldo,
> 
> 
> I just did the first rack on a 2GL batch of plum. Problem is that I used only8 lbs plums (plusone pound of blackberries for the heck of it). Considering your suggestion to Bob-and my preference for a full bodied wine-I would like to make it more full bodied if it is not too late.
> ...





Not much at this point that you can do except let it bulk age on some oak and perhaps add a little tannin.


----------



## fivebk (Aug 7, 2009)

I ended up using approx. 52 lbs for a 6 gallon batch. I still have about 25 lbs in the freezer.

BOB


----------



## fivebk (Aug 7, 2009)

I walked out into the kitchen this morning and found this














DO YOU THINK IT'S FERMENTING????









It's my first overflow. Glad I put it in a container

BOB


----------



## IQwine (Aug 7, 2009)

two words... Yuk and YUM!!

those yeastys are happy.


----------



## gaudet (Aug 7, 2009)

Yippie Kayeee....................

Feastin Yeasties.........


----------



## rrawhide (Aug 7, 2009)

gaudet


maybe you should say


'*Laissez les bon temps rouler'*

*wadda ya think?*


*rrawhide*


----------



## Wade E (Aug 7, 2009)

Nice, very nice!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Waldo (Aug 7, 2009)

Dang it man.......that is one vigirous fermentation you have going there


----------



## gaudet (Aug 7, 2009)

rrawhide said:


> gaudet
> 
> 
> maybe you should say
> ...



That comes during and after drinking the aforementioned wine


----------



## JWMINNESOTA (Aug 7, 2009)

Good Times are a Rollin' Indeed!


----------



## fivebk (Aug 27, 2009)

My plum wine has cleared very nicely. I will rack again in a couple of weeks and add some light american oak to it . I took some pics but they did not turn out very good ( camera guy must have been drinking ). I will take some more when I rack again. 

BOB


----------



## fivebk (Feb 9, 2010)

I bottled my Plum wine this last weekend. This wine has really started to mature. I think it is really going to be good!!!!

Here are some pics























BOB


----------



## vcasey (Feb 9, 2010)

I love those bottles!


----------



## ibglowin (Feb 9, 2010)

Very nice, love the frosted bottles. 

Where are those labels!


----------



## nursejohn (Feb 10, 2010)

Looks great Bob. Sure wish we had taste-o-vision



.


----------



## smokegrub (Feb 10, 2010)

Great looking wine.


----------



## Waldo (Feb 12, 2010)

Looks greaT...HMMMMMM Seems to be a few bottles short of a 6 gallon batch though..didn't perchance overtaste this one did you Bob


----------



## fivebk (Feb 12, 2010)

Waldo, All I can say is YEA I DID !! I do have 4 other bottles that were taller that I didn't show " My bad "

BOB


----------

